# Closed one book. Open another.



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

It has been awhile sense I've been on here, sure missed it.

My wife, of 42 yrs, lost her battle with cancer last July 2,2013. Things have been a merry-go-round around here and just now starting to settle some. I know the yote population has not been hurt while I was down, not to say it was when I was up. So that brings me to say, up or down, one can always join in the hunt just by being on here. Everyone, be a seasoned hunter or newbie, are a great bunch of guys and gals, that post on here and I for one am glad it's still going.

Hope to be posting more on the hunt in Kansas.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Scott. Glad to see your still on here. You do any yote hunting this time of year? Now that I have nothing but time I plan on making up time on my hunting.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I posted some videos in the hunting with dogs section that are from the past few weeks. I will give them a bump so they are easy to find.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ron, I too am sorry for your loss, a very trying time indeed. PM me if you ever need an ear to bend. Very gland to see you here!

Mike


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my dad to cancer Jan of 2012. Ill be open to pms also if ya need. I will say that hunting is a very good way to deal with ghe loss. A time to get away from everything and get back in a good state of mind. Prayers sent your way for you and your family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss Ron, you'll have a few good thoughts and prayers coming to you from AZ too. Let us know if we can be of assistance to you. We're all a big family here at Predatortalk.....and you and your family have our condolences.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Except we won't ask to borrow money.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. My wife went 3 1/2 yrs. with that, longer than I would have, and she is pain free and in a better place now.

Youngdon we would be in big trouble if I were depended on money lol. Glad I stocked up on ammo.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And from this side of the border, prayers sent, glad you returned to the site.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Good luck when you start it all up again.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Ron ! Glad you are back and good luck on your Kansas hunt.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I have lost several family members and close friends to "the C word", and it's never easy. Our thoughts and prayers to you and yours.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry for your loss

glad to have you back and good luck on your hunt

my mother currently has multiple myleoma(sp)

a form of bone cancer,she is due to go the mayo clinic later this month for a bone marrow transplant


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I send my thoughts and prayers to you and your family in a difficult time.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure in your absence the coyotes have multiplied and are once again ready for you to come out and enjoy being outside. We sure do have plenty of coyotes here in Kansas.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Our thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Glad to have you back, and hope to hear hunting stories from you often.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I empathize with you, Ron, having lost my only brother to the dreaded disease this past March. Wishing you the best of everything as you move forward.


----------



## Burton (May 15, 2013)

I'm new, and I didn't know you before....but I am very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine going through all of that.

I hope you have a good support group, outside of PT. Hang tough!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Prayers sent to you and your family----God Bless----Glad your back----take care Skip & Sharon*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry for your lost. Hope you find some relief in dealing with this crazy bunch!! Hope to hear some hunting reports from you.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I hope your memories are clear and good. Thanks for checking in with us. Good to keep moving with other good endeavors.


----------

